# 86 AUDI 5000 quattro cutting out



## Sean Haver (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, I have an 86 5000 Quattro that is cutting out like someone is turning off the key only for one second under 3/4 to full throttle at the higher rpm's. I have replaced the throttle positon switch and cleaned the ISV. Can anyone help, any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## C C (Dec 19, 2010)

Fuel lines? Something like that happened to my porsche 944. It would run but when you got over like 4krpms it just cut.


----------



## C C (Dec 19, 2010)

Very shortly after getting them replaced the fuel pump also went.


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

I have the same car in avant form. I can't remember how the cis regulates over boost, but go to this website and start reading. http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/trouble_shooting/trouble.html

More than likely you have a few vacuum leaks. 

You may know this, but your engine, if it's turbo, is an MC with Mac10 ecu.


----------

